

Two weeks to materialize your idea... - seyz
http://munda.me

======
ramayac
Overall its a really nice concept, I like it. Here are just some general
questions to you: How would you handle "buying orders" or general
availability?. Can you extend the "two week period" to other time frames, is
it negotiable?

~~~
seyz
Thanks! Yes sure, it can be extended depending on multiple parameters (the
interest I have, the time I have, ...).

But, if I can't continue the development... well, I use Javascript
technologies. It should be easy to find another developer to continue the
project ;)

In other words: Yes, it's negotiable.

~~~
ramayac
Cool, btw, hablas español? deberías tener una pagina en "eng" y otra en "esp",
muchas suerte con tu proyecto, saludos!

~~~
seyz
No, I don't speak spanish :-D

------
berrow
Nice presentation. And it plays into the fact that managers, no matter what
they come up with, always seem to think that it should take "about two weeks".

~~~
seyz
Thanks!

------
rlander
Reminds me of <http://iwbyp.chris-granger.com/>

~~~
seyz
Yeah, exactly. Adapted the concept for my needs ;)

------
granto
I like the idea. One suggestion, provide the "social proof" so people are
confident you can pull it off.

~~~
seyz
What do you mean by "social proof"? I'm not sure to understand.

~~~
dirtyaura
I think he means that you should add references from the people you've worked
for, e.g. "Sandro is a great developer who can deliver on time" Tim from
Company X.

I wouldn't worry about that too much. If you get a deal - which shouldn't be a
problem as your price is very reasonable, even low - deliver it on time, maybe
putting a little extra effort if needed, and use it as your first reference.

~~~
seyz
Oh I see! There's already a link to my Linkedin account with my
recommendations. Not sure that the website is the right place to put these
recommendations.

However, maybe I need to list all the projects in a 'portfolio' page.

~~~
dirtyaura
People,who are three or more degrees away from you in LinkedIn, can't see your
recommendations at the moment.

Anyway, the idea is to highlight one or two of these recommendations, because
"social proof" usually works well. See e.g. <http://basecamp.com/> landing
page.

~~~
seyz
Oh ok, I will think about it... thanks very much for the suggestion!

------
damian2000
Great idea and nice artwork. Also, €3000 seems a bit low to be honest.

~~~
seyz
Thanks! Yes, maybe it will be updated depending on the number of deals I will
have :-)

------
pknerd
Care to share how many emails you received yet? ;)

~~~
seyz
Still not enough to update my "I'm available, hire me!" button to "I'm
currently busy" :-)

~~~
pknerd
Great but why limited to Node.js?

------
biot
My idea: an online AI that exceeds human intelligence. Two weeks and €3000?
What a steal!

~~~
seyz
I didn't say: "Two weeks to materialize any idea". My challenge is to extract
the MVP of the client's idea. If it can't be done, I just refuse the deal.

